# Fun driving routes



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

*Fun driving roads in CA*

Just got back from a trip to LA and had lots of fun in the Malibu canyons. Just wondering where everyone goes to drive for fun.

I'm in Central Calfornia (Coastal). Lots of fun twisties everywhere. Personal favs are 1, 229, 58, 41, 33... etc.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I grew up riding my motorcycles (VFR/Ninja 600r/750r) in Southern California... Decker Road, Angeles Crest, Encinal Cyn, Mulhulland Hwy and all the small twisties, FAST as hell, and a lot of 200+ ft drops if you loose it.

I'm in San Antonio, Texas now, and there aint shit for canyons here.


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

Decker Rd is the best! 

EDIT: Just went on Tuna Canyon Road... Decker is now second best! (FYI Tuna Canyon is a 4 mi one way traffic downhill test of nerves and brakes. See links below for more info)

I'm going to miss California when I move away after I finish school.


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

Here are some resources I use to find good roads

http://www.pashnit.com/motoroads.htm

http://www.mulhollandraceway.org

Any others? Fast nissans on the mountain passes, I've seen u out there.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Fresno Millerton lake area off of freeway 41 it looks like a japanese mountain where they drift in okinawa or something


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks for the tip Nizmo559. I'll head up that area and look around on my way to Yosemite next month. I've found Auberry Rd and Redinger Lake Rd on the map so far... they look very promising! Are there anything other roads I should be looking for?

http://www.pashnit.com/roads/cal/AuberryRd.htm
http://www.pashnit.com/roads/cal/Road235.htm


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I'm a fan of the downhills from the top of Mount Olympus (where the rich people live in the Hollywood Hills)


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

Ortega Highway exit off the 5 Fwy going South in San Juan Capistrano, just south of Orange County. about 25 miles of twisties and elevation changes which leads/ends in Lake Elsinore.

Tevs


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2003)

IF YOU ARE AROUND RENO TAKE A TRIP TO VIRGINA CITY. COMING DOWN THE MOUNTIAN IS THE BEST. MOUNTAIN DROPS FROM 6800-4800. ALL TWIST. TAKE IT FAST IT A THRILL.


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

Highway 58























Just started messing around with my new digi cam...


----------

